# Wie baue ich die Tastaur eines Gericom Supersonic MG-T aus



## schroenz (7. September 2004)

*Wie baue ich die Tastatur eines Gericom Supersonic MG-T aus*

Wie baue ich die Tastatur eines Gericom Supersonic MG-T Notebooks aus

Ich möchte ungerne hergehen und erstmal alle Schrauben lösen um anschließend festzustellen, daß nur irgendwo gezogen und irgendwo gedrückt werden muß.

Ich kann bei dem Modell keine Plastiknasen erkennen, die man eindrücken könnte um die Tastatur auszuhebeln.

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat?

vielen dank
schroenz


----------



## php-man (7. September 2004)

Versuchs mal beim Support von Gericom.


----------



## schroenz (7. September 2004)

* DAS habe ich bereits versucht...*

...der gute Mann erläuterte mir, daß das Öffnen des Gehäuses nicht ratsam wäre und ich das Notebook am besten einschicken sollte oder zum Kundeservice bringen sollte um es von denen einschicken zu lassen.

Das wiederum halte ich nicht für den schlausten aller Pläne, da ich ganz gerne noch in DIESEM Jahr mit dem Gerät weiterarbeiten möchte.


----------



## schroenz (8. September 2004)

*hat dann doch noch geklappt*

tja, hier war ja leider keine Hilfe zu bekommen, nach einer Weile Fummelei hat mein Mann dann beherzt zugegriffen und siehe da die Tastatur war draußen.

Falls noch jemand wissen möchte wie es geht:

Nicht versuchen an den "Plastiknasen" herumbiegen, damit verursacht man nur Kratzer am Gehäuse. 

Die Abdeckung der 3 silbernen Funktionstasten über der Tastatur läßt sich mit etwas sanfter Gewalt leicht lösen.

Wenn diese Abdeckung gelöst ist läßt sich die Tastatur entnehmen, wenn man sie vorsichtig nach oben zieht.

auf bald...
schroenz


----------

